
The existential crisis of peak car ownership - ataussig
https://medium.com/lightspeed-venture-partners/the-existential-crisis-of-peak-car-ownership-666b85cc716e#.3dja7uwr7
======
Neliquat
So many logistical and maintenance issues are glossed over here I have trouble
taking this seriously. If we are at peak ownership, it is a function of
lowering wages for the average auto owner, not technology. At least not yet.
This just feels too similar to all the other transportation revolution
vaporware. I for one, am not a fan of the analysis, finding it marred by well
meaning, but ideologically flawed reasoning.

